# Melbourne Autumn 2013



## TimMc (Jan 20, 2013)

*Events:* 2-5, oh, pyr
*Date:* March-May?
*Venue:* ?

Tim.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 20, 2013)

Megaminx? Maybe the event can be held sfter the First term holidays meaning alot of us could go as a few of us like myself are in year 12, and I would really love to go to my first competition.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry no mega, never mega.

Venue, Rmit caf, Multicultural centre, or somewhere David has found.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 20, 2013)

I hope to be there  . I haven't gone to a comp since nats. . .


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll probably go. Any chance of adding square-1? I think it would be cool to have at least 1 round of square-1 before nationals.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 20, 2013)

If we have enough time, we can add extra events like blind or square 1 or something.


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 20, 2013)

I could probably go.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 20, 2013)

So, Kirt said perhaps, Jay said of course, and Richie says probably.

And if Feliks is able to go, we should get well over 30 competitors.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 20, 2013)

Why not Megaminx haha? It's like my favourite non cube puzzle, but yeah I'll do what ever it takes to go to this competitions so a 90% yes to me


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Megaminx takes too much time. It's difficult to scramble, and there is only one person which is good at mega.

At Canberra summer, megaminx took ages, because we had to push Richie through and Tim took forever to scramble (no offense at all).

Dene could probably explain better.

We are probably better off with square 1 or blind or something.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 20, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Megaminx takes too much time. It's difficult to scramble, and there is only one person which is good at mega.
> 
> At Canberra summer, megaminx took ages, because we had to push Richie through and Tim took forever to scramble (no offense at all).
> 
> ...



Who's the one good person? Richie?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 20, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> Who's the one good person? Richie?



Yes


----------



## Dene (Jan 20, 2013)

We will not do megaminx or square-1. Next candidate would be BLD, but the events list is unlikely to change.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 20, 2013)

BLD!!!
ive been practising

out of sq1 or mega
i vote sq1


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Megaminx takes too much time. It's difficult to scramble, *and there is only one person which is good at mega.*



Ouch.....


----------



## JasonK (Jan 20, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Ouch.....



I was waiting for you to respond to that


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 20, 2013)

JasonK said:


> I was waiting for you to respond to that



So was I.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 20, 2013)

When I say good. I meant really good. Even yourself Jay, agreed that "Richie is in another league"

EDIT: You are good though


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2013)

Lol I know how good Richie is


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 20, 2013)

ill probs go


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

Allright then its just that I don't have a square-1 but all good I'll compete in everything else though


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Square-1 isn't on the events list. . .


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 21, 2013)

2-5 Pyra and OH are the main events.

We might have another event depending on time.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

I want the official world record for rubiks 360 lol! Nah 2-5 and pyra are my best


----------



## JasonK (Jan 21, 2013)

2 rounds of pyra pls


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 21, 2013)

JasonK said:


> 2 rounds of pyra pls



Lol, we Tim, Dene and I were thinking of having 3. Everything is 3 rounds except 5x5.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 21, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Lol, we Tim, Dene and I were thinking of having 3. Everything is 3 rounds except 5x5.



2 Days? Because that would take a while.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

It depends on who and how many people are coming for each solve like pyra is quite a simple and fun puzzle but yes almost 3 rounds for everything would take a while


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think this has to be a one day comp. At the moment this is what we're thinking.

We'll wait until the comp is announced and make a schedule according to the number of competitors.


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> 2 Days? Because that would take a while.



I can make the schedule work. It won't actually be long if you think about it; the finals for every event we could fit into less than an hour with ease.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 22, 2013)

me and jimmy might be able to come only if we can go with his family but. now i have a job i just have to save some money an ill be able to pay for flights and stuff. im so happy for 5x5 to be an event. considering i got a 1:25 single a couple of days ago  i might place 3rd now if i can beat jay because florian is no longer here.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 23, 2013)

Next steps: Find a venue; propose a day; get a feel for how many people would show up; announce; open registration; get prizes; print certificates; draft a schedule; close registration; finalise the schedule; print scorecards.

Tim.


----------



## JHB (Jan 23, 2013)

I should be there this time. Happy to help out!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 24, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Next steps: Find a venue; propose a day; get a feel for how many people would show up; announce; open registration; get prizes; print certificates; draft a schedule; close registration; finalise the schedule; print scorecards.
> 
> Tim.



Which time period are we looking to have it in?


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2013)

JHB said:


> I should be there this time. Happy to help out!



Happy to have you helping out!


----------



## TimMc (Jan 25, 2013)

JHB said:


> I should be there this time. Happy to help out!



Thanks Jono! 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 25, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Which time period are we looking to have it in?



Either a Saturday or Sunday in Autumn...

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 26, 2013)

I take it the RMIT is no longer available. Ill try and find a venue but CBD seems too expensive. Might go for something inner city suburbs through a council....


----------



## Alan Chang (Jan 27, 2013)

What happened to RMIT? There's no one to run the cube club, now that Andrea has graduated?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 28, 2013)

There is no club anymore.


----------



## Alan Chang (Jan 29, 2013)

What? No way!


----------



## ottozing (Jan 29, 2013)

Way


----------



## JHB (Jan 29, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> There is no club anymore.



Okay....The end of the world I was prepared for.....But this is just too much!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 29, 2013)

JHB said:


> Okay....The end of the world I was prepared for.....But this is just too much!



I lol'd


----------



## TimMc (Feb 3, 2013)

fazdad said:


> I take it the RMIT is no longer available.



I'll see if I'm able to book a venue for free if I'm teaching. I'm not sure that property services will waive the fee unless a RUSU club makes the booking though.

The club can continue if 10 more RMIT students, 2 RUSU members, sign up and take over.

I met a gentleman at Nunawading Toyota after picking up a new car (!) and he's interesting in helping out with a venue and promoting speedcubing. This may lead to a competition in Ringwood in *May*.

Tim.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 5, 2013)

A Ringwood comp would be amazing - that's 10 mins from my house


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 5, 2013)

If its 10 min from _your_ house then it would take everyone else about an hour drive to get there...


----------



## JasonK (Feb 5, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> If its 10 min from _your_ house then it would take everyone else about an hour drive to get there...



Oi, I'm not *that* far away, it's just getting into the city by public transport that's slow 

Anyway Ringwood's on the Eastern Fwy so it's really easy to get to. Probably like 25 mins for you.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 5, 2013)

Not ringwood that's about over an hour away for me keep it central/close to the city


----------



## ottozing (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey, I think you can manage a 1 hour drive. I have to fly all the way from Canberra for comps


----------



## JasonK (Feb 5, 2013)

Omg travelling an hour for a comp, who would do that???

But seriously, I don't think anyone is in a position to be picky about venues with everything that's going on.


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 5, 2013)

Any venue is a venue. And a venue is good.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yea that's true, No matter how far in VIC, I will go.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 5, 2013)

^ As long as i'm not doing anything


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm okay with an hour drive... well, since my family doesn't travel by plane for Melbourne comps i have to take a 11 hour drive to get to the place which then would lead to another hour train just to get to the venue. So I don't really care where the venue is, as long as its in Victoria, NSW or maybe QLD.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 6, 2013)

Though it is my first comp and will try to get there, it is that I have work and in year 12


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 6, 2013)

People whine about a 1 hour drive...? Pathetic  my average drive for a comp is 6+ hours.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 6, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> People whine about a 1 hour drive...? Pathetic  my average drive for a comp is 6+ hours.



Australia is much smaller than America if you haven't noticed.

Also people might have other commitments at this time of year.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 6, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Australia is much smaller than America if you haven't noticed.



Erm, wat.

EDIT: I guess you mean the people are less spread-out, which is fair enough


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 6, 2013)

I meant all of America, but you can say that..


----------



## TimMc (Feb 10, 2013)

Ringwood isn't confirmed. Probably Melbourne CBD...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Feb 20, 2013)

i've got my fingers crossed its not ringwood i probably couldn't go if it was there


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 20, 2013)

Ive been flat out but I will try to find something - convenient that checks all the boxes. Right size, well lit, airconditioned, close to public transport, close to lunch spots, inner city and cheap.
We did try the place where our choir rehearses but it wasnt well lit and a bit small but I could easily get it again.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 20, 2013)

CJF2L 1 said:


> i've got my fingers crossed its not ringwood i probably couldn't go if it was there



Any comp, any where, I think would suffice at the moment.


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 3, 2013)

Any chance there's ever going to be a comp in Adelaide?


----------



## JasonK (Mar 3, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Any chance there's ever going to be a comp in Adelaide?



If someone organises one.


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha, I really want to go to my first comp


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 3, 2013)

Fly down here then


----------



## ShadowCuber (Mar 3, 2013)

Anymore news on this competition or are we still looking for dates and revenue


----------



## TimMc (Mar 3, 2013)

Still need a venue. Thinking state library. I'll need to do a proposal. Might involve some educational sessions.

Tim.


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Mar 3, 2013)

Feliks has to go to this to reclaim his World Record.


----------



## acohen527 (Mar 3, 2013)

guythatlikesOH said:


> Feliks has to go to this to reclaim his World Record.



World Championships are before this...
Edit: didn't see the may comp, just read the title sorry


----------



## JasonK (Mar 3, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> World Championships are before this...
> Edit: didn't see the may comp, just read the title sorry
> 
> May is in autumn


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 3, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Still need a venue. Thinking state library. I'll need to do a proposal. Might involve some educational sessions.
> 
> Tim.


I havent alot of time but I did suss out a few venues from inner city councils but they were too expensive. Ill have a look at something a bit further out.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 8, 2013)

If you guys are still looking for a venue and are willing to travel to Shepparton, my old school has a full sized in-door basketball court. If you can't find anything, I might be able to get this cost free.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

Any news on this competition?


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 2, 2013)

Any more info on this?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Apr 2, 2013)

Havent had any time to look for a venue myself. The venue seems to be the sticking point....


----------



## TimMc (Apr 6, 2013)

Last week of April or early May?

Venue to be confirmed later next week... 

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm fine with either. Can't wait


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice to have a comp to look forward to 

Excited to see you all there.


----------



## Dene (Apr 6, 2013)

Definitely May; give it as long as possible.


----------



## Faz (Apr 8, 2013)

Preferably not the 27th of April or the 11th of May.


----------



## Fight cube (Apr 8, 2013)

I only just started cubing 3 months ago but I am keen to fly down from Brisbane from this. Please get details of this us asap so I can arrange flights and accommodation.


----------



## Florian (Apr 8, 2013)

I wanna go :/


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 9, 2013)

How about the first week of may.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 9, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Preferably not the 27th of April or the 11th of May.



I'm pretty sure that the 27th is one of the two possible dates for the Sydney comp. So I doubt it'll be then.


----------



## greenblob1818 (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh c'mon. I'm gonna be in Canberra til 27th (school trip) and then won't go domestically until whenever. Can you guys get a competition in *PERTH* plz. Maybe 2013/14 summer?


----------



## Faz (Apr 9, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I'm pretty sure that the 27th is one of the two possible dates for the Sydney comp. So I doubt it'll be then.


Well yeah, that's less than 3 weeks away anyway, and seeing as nothing has been announced (For Syd/Melb) it's pretty unlikely that there'll be a competition on that date anyway.



greenblob1818 said:


> Oh c'mon. I'm gonna be in Canberra til 27th (school trip) and then won't go domestically until whenever. Can you guys get a competition in *PERTH* plz. Maybe 2013/14 summer?



I don't think Tim/anyone else will do that on their own. It's up to someone in Perth to organise a venue for a date that suits Tim, and maybe pay for his flights.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 10, 2013)

greenblob1818 said:


> Oh c'mon. I'm gonna be in Canberra til 27th (school trip) and then won't go domestically until whenever. Can you guys get a competition in *PERTH* plz. Maybe 2013/14 summer?



Ask Michael Taran in Perth. 

We're looking at late May for the Melbourne competition. Venue needs to be confirmed through management etc. I'll provide an update when the date is confirmed. 

Tim.


----------



## JHB (Apr 10, 2013)

It would be great if it was the 25th of May because then I could actually go. Oh well, fingers crossed


----------



## TimMc (Apr 10, 2013)

JHB said:


> It would be great if it was the 25th of May because then I could actually go. Oh well, fingers crossed



Yeah, considering having it on my birthday...


----------



## JHB (Apr 10, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Yeah, considering having it on my birthday...



Maybe a new PB for your birthday!


----------



## ShadowCuber (Apr 16, 2013)

OMG so awesome, haha year 12 formal with my gf, and then maybe a competition can life get any better!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Teach your girl friend to cube and then you can go to the competition together too?


----------



## Fight cube (Apr 17, 2013)

Do we have any details yet?


----------



## TimMc (Apr 20, 2013)

Late June. The manager at the venue is going on a holiday shortly and upper management have said that he needs to be there while the competition is being held.

Tim.


----------



## Fight cube (Apr 22, 2013)

Cheers tim.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wonder if its going to be on my birthday instead


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 22, 2013)

its not really gonna be Melbourne Autumn soon enough. But im still okay with it.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 28, 2013)

This particular competition won't be happening given the timing. Thread can be closed.

Tim.


----------

